# ESP Horizon NT-7



## AusTexCap (Jul 30, 2010)

A few months ago I bought my first 7-string, it was a custom Agile Septor. I was going out on a limb because I was skeptical about their quality, sound, etc. Well when I got the guitar I absolutely hated it... It felt like a toy and sounded pretty terrible in my opinion. I thought that maybe 7-strings just weren't for me.

Well I decided to give them another shot and I found a great deal on an ESP Horizon NT-7. It arrived yesterday and holy shit is it AMAZING! It feels like a guitar should, very solid, balanced, and fast. It doesn't feel clunky and it sounds absolutely great. Now I want to get another 7!


----------



## devil scream (Jul 30, 2010)

the esp is best guitar in the world 
esp guitars are unattached parts of my soul 
a have esp m-2 and now i want buy esp horizon fr7 (whit original floyd rose)
amazing guitar


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## teqnick (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad that you finally found one. Question - was it the one that was up for sale in Colorado?


----------



## devil scream (Jul 30, 2010)

how much horizon nt-7??(you buy it)
how much horizon fr7(floyd rose version)
does horizon nt-7 limited edition?
does horizon fr7 limited edition?


----------



## AusTexCap (Jul 30, 2010)

It was the one from Colorado. I luckily convinced the seller to ship it to me.

I paid $1300 for it which I think is good/reasonable because these things never come up used. New they're right around $1750.


----------



## devil scream (Jul 30, 2010)

thank in the other website the price of horizon nt-7 is around 2300$!!! in other site is around 1800$!!!!


----------



## AusTexCap (Jul 30, 2010)

That is the list, msrp, or suggested retail price but the actual price on the guitar new is $1729.00.


----------



## teqnick (Jul 30, 2010)

AusTexCap said:


> It was the one from Colorado. I luckily convinced the seller to ship it to me.
> 
> Haha very nice man . I emailed him as soon as I saw it up, I also thought about you. sohomo.


----------



## AusTexCap (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I've been looking for months and then saw that and had to jump on it. Even though I shouldn't have bought another guitar I knew I had to do it! Haha.

The problem is now I want another 7 string, lol. I'll only ever buy fixed bridge 7s though so that limits me a bit.


----------



## teqnick (Jul 30, 2010)

The only way to go from here is custom haha. Carvin time?


----------



## AusTexCap (Jul 30, 2010)

Perhaps the Ibanez HRG7 and then if I get crazy a Bernie Rico. Right now I'll just see how much our band starts using 7s. If it is a lot then I'll have to get another for alternate tunings and backup.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you in another band besides COR?


----------



## AusTexCap (Jul 30, 2010)

No just COR at the moment.


----------



## Wierdoom (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperoff said:


>


Quote pyramid time!


----------



## AusTexCap (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright, I'll try to snap some photos tonight.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 2, 2010)

yes photos!


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep..just visiting the thread again and no photos *cries* ...cmon man.You should know by now that we insist on porn damn! Dont care if Ive seen the model before..just wanna see new pics of YOURS! hehe


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 2, 2010)

wow thats weird you hated your agile so much. do you still have it or did you already sell it?


----------



## AusTexCap (Aug 2, 2010)

I sold it a few months ago.


----------



## CloudAC (Aug 2, 2010)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 2, 2010)

Wierdoom said:


> Quote pyramid time!


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 2, 2010)

Nonservium said:


>


----------



## spawnsc (Aug 2, 2010)

kinda surprised you didn't like your Agile... I love mine a bunch and plays fine and didn't seem like a toy. Did you get the Elite or the bolt on neck one?


----------



## Necky379 (Aug 2, 2010)

id buy one of these in a heartbeat if it wasnt for the damn 25.5 scale. got to hold out for a b7. congrats on the new guitar, and yes...........pics please.


----------



## AusTexCap (Aug 2, 2010)

I actually really dig the 25.5 because it feels natural to me being more of a 6 string player thus far. It makes it really easy to switch between 6s and 7s mid set.

As promised see photos below.


----------



## AusTexCap (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## AusTexCap (Aug 2, 2010)

For the full set go here:

ESP Horizon NT-7 - a set on Flickr


----------



## kmanick (Aug 2, 2010)

Very Nice!!!
your Caparison is pretty smoking too!


----------



## AusTexCap (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks man, I love that TAT and only 30 were made last year.


----------



## teqnick (Aug 2, 2010)

The NT-7 looks phenominal man. DAT TAT is


----------



## Necromechanical (Aug 3, 2010)

Dude that NT-7 is beautiful! I just wish on the 12th fret it would say NT-7 instead of ESP.


----------



## JacobShredder (Aug 3, 2010)

No clamps on the TAT's nut? haha, im super addicted to caparisons..like hardcore..


----------



## spawnsc (Aug 3, 2010)

i wish they had a reverse headstock version and white


----------



## AusTexCap (Aug 3, 2010)

JacobShredder said:


> No clamps on the TAT's nut? haha, im super addicted to caparisons..like hardcore..



Well I was in the middle of getting it set up so I hadn't gotten around to putting them back on. I always have them on and a little piece of foam under the strings to dampen vibrations for when I play quick staccato rhythms.


----------



## AusTexCap (Aug 3, 2010)

spawnsc said:


> i wish they had a reverse headstock version and white



This one is pretty damn similar:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ted/126538-esp-custom-shop-m7-snow-white.html


----------



## AusTexCap (Aug 3, 2010)

Necromechanical said:


> Dude that NT-7 is beautiful! I just wish on the 12th fret it would say NT-7 instead of ESP.



That would be cool. The only thing I'd like to see changed cosmetically is the fact that the ESP logo on the headstock still has gold outline. Also no inlay on the 12th fret would be cool. But I still LOVE this guitar


----------



## ventrella5 (Sep 9, 2010)

Is possible to have a particular description of this ESP HORIZON NT 7?

I love this guitar and is a possible buy for the future.

I have an ibanez 7620 and I need to buy a guitar with fixed bridge.

thanks


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 9, 2010)

Dude, congrats! 

And thanks for giving me NT-7 GAS, again!


----------



## Interloper (Sep 9, 2010)

AusTexCap said:


> That would be cool. The only thing I'd like to see changed cosmetically is the fact that the ESP logo on the headstock still has gold outline. Also no inlay on the 12th fret would be cool. But I still LOVE this guitar




That's weird mine was made this year and it doesn't have the gold background at all.








Ventrella5 - it's an alder body w/ maple neck, neck thru, ebony fret board, EMG 707's, Gotoh Magnum Lock tuners. What makes it unique though is that at the nut it's only 45mm, a tad bit smaller than most 7 strings. They are current production models so you can still get them from any ESP dealer, the average price I think is around $1700 unless you are married to the dealers daughter then you might not have to pay that much.


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make the show last night, I'll try and make the next one!


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 9, 2010)

teqnick said:


> The only way to go from here is custom haha. Carvin time?


 
Judging from his collection of guitars and amps a BR jr, DAEMONESS or Strictly 7 or KxK shouldn't be an issue 

Nothing wrong [much] with Carvin's since you like the 25.5 scale


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 9, 2010)

OMG that is a beautiful instrument.


----------



## killertone (Sep 10, 2010)

Rick said:


> Sorry I couldn't make the show last night, I'll try and make the next one!



He didn't pay that one with us. It went pretty damn good as a four piece though.


----------



## dolingerjacob (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweet guitar sir


----------



## Frey (Sep 10, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## MTech (Sep 11, 2010)

Buz (Unearth) is playing one of these now.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 11, 2010)

MTech said:


> Buz (Unearth) is playing one of these now.



I wonder why the switch to alder from mahogany?


----------



## MTech (Sep 11, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I wonder why the switch to alder from mahogany?



Probably because it's the only 7 string they make with a neck pickup in a super-strat body and customs take 6-8 months. They sanded the finish off the back of the neck for him though, it's really nice.

He used the white Neck-Thru Universe for 2 songs that he needed the trem on and then the ESP almost the entire rest of the set until needing a trem again for a song or 2.


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2010)

MTech said:


> Buz (Unearth) is playing one of these now.



Live? He isn't with Ibanez anymore?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> Live? He isn't with Ibanez anymore?


So I saw Unearth and All That Remains tonight. - ESP Guitars Message Board

Another guy talking about it...


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 11, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a couple updated pics here (phone shots). I just installed Blackouts and this thing sounds so much better with them. I'd say the only essential upgrades for this guitar are Blackouts and a bit of foam behind the nut to dampen string noise. Enjoy!


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2011)

That's pretty damn sick.


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm really happy with my current rig. The Cobra through ENGL cabs is an amazing combination and hell, they even match!


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2011)

AusTexCap said:


> Yeah I'm really happy with my current rig. The Cobra through ENGL cabs is an amazing combination and hell, they even match!



I'd love to hear that, I played a Cobra through a Framus 4x12 at Music Makers years ago and it was pretty good.


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 11, 2011)

The Cobra can get a surprising amount of sounds out of it. I think it's my favorite amp thus far. I'm not a huge fan of the way the effects loop send/return levels work but it is still a better loop than lets say an Uberschall or Twin Jet.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 11, 2011)

That ESP looks flawless. Congrats!


----------



## five_magics (Feb 11, 2011)

man I'm gasing SO HARD on one of those.
The only thing that's scaring me is the 45 mm nut, but I'm sure that is I play it I'll realize that it's a non issue...


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I found this on CL in Colorado last fall and was able to convince the guy to ship it to me. It had only been played once or twice in the studio and I got a killer deal on it.

In my opinion this is the best production model 7 out there. I didn't want a damn Floyd on a 7 so my options were somewhat limited but this thing absolutely kills!


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2011)

AusTexCap said:


> In my opinion this is the best production model 7 out there. I didn't want a damn Floyd on a 7 so my options were somewhat limited but this thing absolutely kills!



Alex from Whitechapel says it's his favorite guitar.


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm planning on buying the ESP Horizon NT-7 within the next few months, but it's a big purchase, being an expensive Made in Japan, real ESP. So I have a few questions, especially for those who own the guitar, to help me decide before I take the plunge.

1. As others here have asked, what does the rather small 45 mm nut feel like? It's a good 3 mm narrower than the average 7 string nut. How much of a difference does this make? How does it change the way this guitar feels and plays, exactly? Qualitative descriptions would be greatly appreciated.

2. The scale length of this guitar is also a bit unusual, at 25.5". Again, what effect does this have on this guitar's playability and sound? Again, qualitative information would be nice.

3. The stock pickups are EMG 707 in the bridge and neck. Given the fact that the guitar has an alder body and a maple neck in the neck-thru design, how do the 707s sound on this guitar? Both clean and distorted tones.

Sorry if this seems too meticulous and pedantic, but I'm trying to get as much precise information as I can, especially from people who own the guitar, because I don't get to personally try the guitar myself until it reaches Indian shores in June. I don't want to find myself unhappy with it then, and have to settle for a lesser guitar, and additionally wait even longer. Thanks


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 12, 2011)

DanielRego said:


> 1. As others here have asked, what does the rather small 45 mm nut feel like? It's a good 3 mm narrower than the average 7 string nut. How much of a difference does this make? How does it change the way this guitar feels and plays, exactly? Qualitative descriptions would be greatly appreciated.



The difference is definitely noticeable. The best way I can sum it up is that it makes the guitar feel a lot more like a 6 string. I switch between 6 and 7 string guitars during our live set so it makes the change almost unnoticeable. I think it makes quick picking across strings easier as well because the strings are closer together so you don't have to move the pick very far to get to the adjacent string. 



DanielRego said:


> 2. The scale length of this guitar is also a bit unusual, at 25.5". Again, what effect does this have on this guitar's playability and sound? Again, qualitative information would be nice.



I would also say this makes it feel more like a regular 6. I've only played a few 27" scale guitars and they just seemed "big" to me. The 25.5" scale feels right at home. Plus 25.5" is still regular for the EADGBE strings. I have a BRJ on order that will also be 25.5".



DanielRego said:


> 3. The stock pickups are EMG 707 in the bridge and neck. Given the fact that the guitar has an alder body and a maple neck in the neck-thru design, how do the 707s sound on this guitar? Both clean and distorted tones.



I personally hate the 707s and I'm not actually a big fan of active pickups in general. My advice would be to get the guitar and stick in a pair of Blackouts. They are the only direct replacement pickup. There are plenty of people out there that have modded their 707 guitars to fit passives but its a bit more work than some people are comfortable with.



DanielRego said:


> Sorry if this seems too meticulous and pedantic, but I'm trying to get as much precise information as I can, especially from people who own the guitar, because I don't get to personally try the guitar myself until it reaches Indian shores in June. I don't want to find myself unhappy with it then, and have to settle for a lesser guitar, and additionally wait even longer. Thanks



I highly, highly recommend this guitar. There are lots of Agile fans on here but they weren't for me, I've played the LTD 7s and they're ok but nothing like the ESP, and Schecter doesn't really compare either. I don't have too much experience with Ibanez 7s because they're all trem guitars and that's just a nightmare on a 7 string guitar. Then there is the Jackson COW which is a fixed bridge but I haven't played it. I'd say you should first decide if you want a fixed bridge or not because that'll narrow down your options quite a bit. 

Either way, the NT-7 is amazing and I'll never get rid of it. The fit and finish is just as good as any other guitar I own. The fretwork is immaculate and it feels like a tank. Definitely no way to go wrong on it!

Hope this helps!


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 12, 2011)

AusTexCap said:


> The difference is definitely noticeable. The best way I can sum it up is that it makes the guitar feel a lot more like a 6 string. I switch between 6 and 7 string guitars during our live set so it makes the change almost unnoticeable. I think it makes quick picking across strings easier as well because the strings are closer together so you don't have to move the pick very far to get to the adjacent string.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Thank you for being detailed and descriptive there, that's exactly the sort of advice I was looking for. You can ignore the PM I sent you earlier, it was about the same thing.

It's a good thing you brought up the fixed/trem bridge question. Both my guitars are fixed bridges, and I've played for the past 11 years not really feeling the need for a trem. But I was giving it some serious thought, considering this is my first purchase of a really high end, expensive guitar.

I love the convenience, stability and tone advantages of a fixed bridge, but I also wonder how much I'm missing out on by not having a trem. But since you mentioned trem bridges being a nightmare on seven string guitars, could you elaborate on that a bit, please?


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 12, 2011)

I was in the same boat as far as wondering what I was missing on not having a trem guitar before I got my first one. My first trem guitar was my Dellinger and I thought I would use it all the time. Turns out, I basically never use it. Again, that's just me and is different for everybody. I guess I'm a big purist when it comes to guitar. I like my guitar straight into a real amp. I don't use anything else to get tone besides guitar, pickups, and amp. 

Anyway, the reason I say trems are annoying is because of tuning, palm muting, and string changes. As soon as you tune one string you have to tune the rest because they'll go out of tune. I just takes forever (compared to a fixed bridge) to change tunings or change strings. Also, you have to be careful not to palm mute too heavily with them. I usually tune my rhythm guitars with trems down by a cent or two so when I'm playing songs with lots of palm muting they come up to perfect pitch. This is super anal but my band is all about being super tight and perfectly in tune between guitars.

Since my main guitar has a Floyd I always carry a backup to gigs just in case. If a string breaks I'll never have a new string on there in time. 

So on a 7 take all these examples and add another big, heavy string to it. It'll multiply the effect of everything I said. I'm actually going to have a fixed bridge 6 made for me because I love my Caparisons and J Customs but I need a guitar like that without a trem.


----------



## Tritono (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a RG1527z. I really hate the trem, and this comes from a floyd rose guy that likes strange sounds. The problem is the miss of tension. I discover with the experience that this seven strings guitar 25.5 scale with floyd rose dont work very good. If you go seven strings, I dont recommend a floating trem, so much problems with intonation. Im using a 60 for the low B and I cant intonate perfect my guitar. After my experience with my first seven having a floating trem, I will never go again with a seven with this bridges. In fact, I will put a Hipshot fixed bridge in this guitar.

Im wondering how the NT 7 compares to a RG1527 about the feel of the neck. I really like the feeling of my ibanez, its feel really comfortable for shred playing and overall. I have a M2 and I dont like the neck, is big. I dont like the look of ibanez guitar but they are comfortable, I will sell my M2.


----------



## five_magics (Feb 12, 2011)

AusTexCap said:


> The difference is definitely noticeable. The best way I can sum it up is that it makes the guitar feel a lot more like a 6 string. I switch between 6 and 7 string guitars during our live set so it makes the change almost unnoticeable. I think it makes quick picking across strings easier as well because the strings are closer together so you don't have to move the pick very far to get to the adjacent string.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool info.
Concerning the 45 mm bone nut, it seem that ESP puts it on all it's 7s: Horizon, Viper or Forest.
This discontinued model from the eraly 2000s also has the 45 nut

ESP Original Series -M-II-

I'm pretty sure that's it's a non issue as many people own ESP 7s and didn't notice anything "abnormal", or any major difference at all in the string spacing feel.
Specs sometimes get you paranoid


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 12, 2011)

I definitely did notice a difference between the BRJ nut and the ESP nut. I think these two guitars are at the opposite end of the spectrum in regards to nut width and that is why it stood out so much.

The NT-7 is definitely a little bigger than your average Ibanez neck but its not as big as a Caparison neck. It's probably somewhere in between and slightly closer to the Caparison size.


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 13, 2011)

five_magics said:


> cool info.
> Concerning the 45 mm bone nut, it seem that ESP puts it on all it's 7s: Horizon, Viper or Forest.
> This discontinued model from the eraly 2000s also has the 45 nut
> 
> ...



True there, specs to get you paranoid. But then again, I can't try this guitar myself until it reaches India in June, so I'm trying to find out as much as I can about the feel of this guitar, specifically with regards to nut width, because it seems to be smaller than almost every other seven string guitar out there. But yeah, I can feel the paranoia taking control any minute now. 



AusTexCap said:


> I definitely did notice a difference between the BRJ nut and the ESP nut. I think these two guitars are at the opposite end of the spectrum in regards to nut width and that is why it stood out so much.
> 
> The NT-7 is definitely a little bigger than your average Ibanez neck but its not as big as a Caparison neck. It's probably somewhere in between and slightly closer to the Caparison size.



I guess that makes sense, considering Ibanez necks are renowned to be the slimmest in the universe (Ibby model pun uninteded ). My only concern was having a seven string guitar that is somewhat 'unnaturally' small, in terms of scale length and nut width. If it's relevant, this will be my first seven, and I've only played seven strings in passing otherwise, on my friends' instruments.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 13, 2011)

devil scream said:


> the esp is best guitar in the world
> esp guitars are unattached parts of my soul
> a have esp m-2 and now i want buy esp horizon fr7 (whit original floyd rose)
> amazing guitar





Strong Bad said:


> "Okay calm down, I didn't mean to!...









OP, they're sick guitars.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 13, 2011)

DanielRego said:


> 2. The scale length of this guitar is also a bit unusual, at 25.5". Again, what effect does this have on this guitar's playability and sound? Again, qualitative information would be nice.



How is 25.5" an unusual scale?


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 13, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> How is 25.5" an unusual scale?



It is unusual for 7 string guitars.


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 13, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> OP, they're sick guitars.



Funny though, I thought ESP guitars were generally unpopular around here, and most people here favoured Ibanez instruments.


----------



## AusTexCap (Feb 13, 2011)

DanielRego said:


> Funny though, I thought ESP guitars were generally unpopular around here, and most people here favoured Ibanez instruments.



I think it probably seems that way because of the availability of 7 string guitars from each company. Ibanez has tons of 7 string models that range from only a few hundred dollars to a few thousand, whereas ESP/LTD only have a few.


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 13, 2011)

devil scream said:


> the esp is best guitar in the world
> esp guitars are unattached parts of my soul
> a have esp m-2 and now i want buy esp horizon fr7 (whit original floyd rose)
> amazing guitar


 
That would be the FR-7 insanely expensive!


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 27, 2013)

Tritono said:


> I have a RG1527z. I really hate the trem, and this comes from a floyd rose guy that likes strange sounds. The problem is the miss of tension. I discover with the experience that this seven strings guitar 25.5 scale with floyd rose dont work very good. If you go seven strings, I dont recommend a floating trem, so much problems with intonation. Im using a 60 for the low B and I cant intonate perfect my guitar. After my experience with my first seven having a floating trem, I will never go again with a seven with this bridges. In fact, I will put a Hipshot fixed bridge in this guitar.
> 
> Im wondering how the NT 7 compares to a RG1527 about the feel of the neck. I really like the feeling of my ibanez, its feel really comfortable for shred playing and overall. I have a M2 and I dont like the neck, is big. I dont like the look of ibanez guitar but they are comfortable, I will sell my M2.



would it be possible to install a Hipshot fixed bridge on on the Nt7 Horizon?


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 27, 2013)

It would be very difficult at best. The bridge on the NT7 sits quite high to allow for the neck angle, you'd have to shim a Hipshot like crazy to get it up there.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 27, 2013)

AusTexCap said:


> It is unusual for 7 string guitars.



No it isn't


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 3, 2013)

devil scream said:


> the esp is best guitar in the world
> esp guitars are unattached parts of my soul
> a have esp m-2 and now i want buy esp horizon fr7 (whit original floyd rose)
> amazing guitar



The fr version is amazing. I got mine from sirshredsalot. He gave me an amazing deal. Gonna do an ngd here when I get the ambition to do it. Really lazy lately.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 3, 2013)

devil scream said:


> how much horizon nt-7??(you buy it)
> how much horizon fr7(floyd rose version)
> does horizon nt-7 limited edition?
> does horizon fr7 limited edition?



Correct me if I'm wrong but:
Nt7- $1800 (varies from site to site I think)
Fr7- is $2200 everywhere I've looked
And u think these used to be limited editions but they did so well they made production models. Thank god


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 3, 2013)

DanielKRego said:


> I'm planning on buying the ESP Horizon NT-7 within the next few months, but it's a big purchase, being an expensive Made in Japan, real ESP. So I have a few questions, especially for those who own the guitar, to help me decide before I take the plunge.
> 
> 1. As others here have asked, what does the rather small 45 mm nut feel like? It's a good 3 mm narrower than the average 7 string nut. How much of a difference does this make? How does it change the way this guitar feels and plays, exactly? Qualitative descriptions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...




The neck feels like you're playing on a 6 (to me anyway). I was playing a hellraiser before I got mine and its so nice and easy to move around. The neck is like an ibanez neck, but more rounded off and extremely comfortable.

As for the 25.5" scale, it isn't unusual or 7's to have that scale. Almost every esp/ltd has one. You'll just have to use a bit heavier gauge on your bottom. 

Compared to what I'm used to playing, it's very bright. I personally don't like the 707 in their too much, but it'll get me through until telsa releases an active 7 (which they told me would be in the near future when I asked in case anyone cares).


----------



## HANIAK (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome guitar!


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 3, 2013)

Saber_777 said:


> That would be the FR-7 insanely expensive!



ESP Horizon FR-7 $2200:

- neck through
- Map top over Alder wings
- Ebony fretboard
- Body and neck binding
- Name brand pickups

Ibanez RGD2127Z $1600

- Rosewood
- Basswood
- Satin finish
- Ibanez pickups

I'd rather have the ESP. They seem to hold their resale value better too:

Used Ibanez RGD2127Z $1600 to $899 (44% drop in value):

Used In Store Used USED IBANEZ RGD2127Z PRESTIGE BLACK SHADOW WC | GuitarCenter

Used ESP Horison NT-7 $2000 to $1400(30% drop in value):

Used In Store Used USED ESP HORIZON NT7 7 STRING BLACK W/OHSC | GuitarCenter


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 3, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> ESP Horizon FR-7 $2200:
> 
> - neck through
> - Map top over Alder wings
> ...



The fr 7 is total worth! Before I got the fr I was lookin at the same nt version at gc. And wouldn't the value of block esp guitrs go up a bit since they're discontinuing production esps and going back to custom shop (and changing the production to eII)?


----------

